# Show and tell boxes



## Robert Potter (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi.

Here are some pics of some tissue boxes and jewelry boxes that I have made in the past with an Incra L.S. router fence. Some are box joints, dove tails and double, double dove tails. wood is maple and walnut--cherry and walnut and oak and walnut. Hope you like.

Thanks for looking, Bob

P.S. This is my first post here let alone pics too but seems to be ok.
The one tissue box shows white on the inside and that is a tissue box that you are seeing---when I sell them or give them as gifts I always include a new tissue box.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Bob! That is some really nice box work.

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Bob, your work is quite magnificent. Whilst the Incra can take some of the credit, the bulk of it must go to you. How about, the next similar project that you commence, you take some photographs along the way to help other members master your techniques, after all, on this forum, not only are we very friendly, buts it's share and share alike, no secrets!


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Lurve the dovetail work!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Those are fantastic!


----------



## Robert Potter (Nov 30, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Welcome to the forum Bob, your work is quite magnificent. Whilst the Incra can take some of the credit, the bulk of it must go to you. How about, the next similar project that you commence, you take some photographs along the way to help other members master your techniques, after all, on this forum, not only are we very friendly, buts it's share and share alike, no secrets!


Well thanks to all of your complements. I love making dove tails and I love it when they turn out half way right.The double double dove tails with the inlays are the most difficult to make. The liner is only 3/32 and is very fragile. They can break off very easy. When routing you have to be very careful on the passes on both sides [ take small cuts] is the secret to success. I have been almost done and had a pc. break off and had to start over. Some times if I can fine the broken pc I can glue it back or make a new pc and fit it in. As long as it looks ok it works.

My camera has been playing games lately so taking play by play pictures won't happen for a while.

I have been doing woodworking for some where around 23 yrs and still learning. I have made a lot of different kinds of furniture big and small but my favorite is small boxes or jewelry boxes.

In the 23 yrs I have never built any thing that I thought was perfect without some kind of mistakes. But this isn't a perfect world and I'm sure not a perfect person. But God loves me and that's what counts.

Thanks again for looking and listening.

Bob


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

You do that Incra Rig justice Bob!!! You're dead on about taking small cuts. Give walnut and yellowheart a go sometime. The walnut being the dominant wood with yellowheart for the highlights *the double in a double/double*..

great work....


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

Those are beautiful boxes!.......I like the precision of your work and like the way the 
grain wraps around on the miter box with splines.
Is there another way of making the double double dovetails without the use of the incra fixture?
Teo


----------



## Robert Potter (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes you can also make them with a Leigh dove tail jig. There D.V.D. shows different types that you can make. Also the jig that Router Workshop uses makes them also.

Hope this helps
Bob


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice, Bob.

James


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Those are truly some of the finest pieces I have seen and on this forum that is something! Those are the first boxes that have gotten me even remotly interested in doing boxes and dove tails. Those are just some fine samples, please fix the camera and post more samples and how to's.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Bob,

sorry, i missed the boxes til today. very nice work!


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

levon said:


> hi Bob,
> 
> sorry, i missed the boxes til today. very nice work!


I too have be guilty of being asleep at the wheel., Great looking boxes and I love the contrast of the wood. nice work,,


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Simply beautiful what else can I say!


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Very nice work. The use of walnut against the others is beautiful. The joinery is very well done. Incra does push you to the next level, doesn't it?

I have attached some photos of a jewelry box I did for my wife many years ago. Not anywhere near the complexity or size of your projects but it keeps the jewelry out of the sink traps!!!

Made from birdseyed Maple and Bubinga (African Rosewood for some of you old folks).


----------



## dawziecat (Dec 8, 2009)

They're gorgeous!!

The liners seem like magic!


----------



## Robert Potter (Nov 30, 2006)

Well now that jewelry box you did for your wife is very beautiful and very well made. She should treasure it for life.

Bob


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Robert Potter said:


> Well now that jewelry box you did for your wife is very beautiful and very well made. She should treasure it for life.
> 
> Bob


Thanks Bob.

She probably will treasure it for life but 





only because it won't fit down the sink drain!:thank_you2:


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@Robert Potter...

even though I'm a day late and a dollar short..

very nice boxes Bob...


----------



## okie GW (Jan 6, 2016)

I a way more than a day late but all of those boxes are beautiful. I have an incra LS but haven't played with it enough yet to try double double dovetails. I would love to see a step by step of your set up.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I think youre unlucky, he hasnt posted here since 2012.


----------



## okie GW (Jan 6, 2016)

Just my usual luck.


----------

